# Best plow setup for 2016 Wrangler Unlimited



## ces6347 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello All,

I am debating putting a plow setup on my 2016 Wrangler Unlimited verses my 2001 Dodge Dakota Quad. Or do I spend money on the Dakota, problem is that truck needs tune up, new tires and possible 4wd issues. So Figured the money I throw in that I could buy plow for the wrangler. What is the best plow for these wranglers and approximate cost? Any help would be appreicated.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

What are you going to plow... (know snow)


----------



## ces6347 (Dec 5, 2016)

Just driveways. I have a couple rentals and some family


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

What plow dealers are near you? pick from them. nothing worse than having a plow problem and having to drive an hour in the storm to get to the dealer.


----------



## ces6347 (Dec 5, 2016)

theplowmeister said:


> What plow dealers are near you? pick from them. nothing worse than having a plow problem and having to drive an hour in the storm to get to the dealer.


I have a sno way dealer, western,Meyer, not sure what parts they carry in stock. I found a sno way that came off a 2015 wrangler. Looks like never was used. Almost like a display model. For around 3000. Not sure if that's a good price. Has electric tilt and turn.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with going with local dealer support. I'm using a Fisher MM2 7 1/2 SD. Bought it used last Dec. The PO used it four times and tore the clutch outta his TJ. I only used it twice and love it so far.


----------

